# need some advice about mood change



## Katie'sMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello, I'm new, but am hoping someone can give me some insight. My husband and I have been struggling with Katie's behavior for about a year. She is, or was, a very rambunctious puppy, who didn't seem to care about us that much. She still doesn't really come when called, but is pretty good at the rest of basic obedience. We took her back to our breeder to see if she needed some expert training to calm down her defiant streak, and she suggested moving her kennel upstairs (it had been in the basement) because Katie might have been experiencing separation anxiety. We did move the kennel to the living room, and since then she has been an angel. So much so that we are concerned that there is something wrong. She just lays around, will flop down with a toy, and is overly loving now. She used to not want to sit too close to us, but will now cuddle right up to our legs or lay her head in our laps. I'm making a vet appointment for her, but I was wondering if anyone else had experienced something like this that turned out to be just a growth period of sorts. Or has it turned out to be something more serious? We lost our last golden to a sudden brain tumor, she went from fine to untreatable in 5 days. So we're a little jumpy. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It sounds like since she's spending more time with you, she is finally bonding with you.


----------



## Katie'sMom (Jan 18, 2012)

*also. . .*

I forgot to mention that Katie is only 1 year old, has had all her shots, but spent 10 days at our breeder's home. She was with many other dogs there, and she is the only child here. Could this be a depression issue? She's been home for over 2 weeks, so I don't think she could remember the other dogs still.


----------



## Katie'sMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, I'm hoping that its just a bonding thing, but it is just so out of character that we are concerned. The breeder suggested cutting her back to 2 1/2 cups food a day instead of 3. Would that make that much difference in her energy level and behavior?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing you're describing sounds like a problem. Sometimes they start to mature a bit at that age. She may have started to figure out what gets her the type of attention she wants.

Also, and this is going to sound a little silly but is actually a reality: when it gets colder, many dogs get snugglier. Jax will only lie next to one of us for as long as he is getting petted. If we stop, he'll move off to a hardwood section of the floor in the next room. That is, unless it's cold and the heat's off, in which case he wants to be curled up right against you. Last night I was sick and napping on the couch under a blanket, and he squeezed himself into the little spoon position, even though there wasn't much space. He stayed there for over an hour.

So between colder temps and a more mature dog, you may just be seeing the kind of behavior you want. Is she showing any signs of pain or anxiety? Inappropriate panting, constant yawning, drooling, restlessness, decreased appetite? If not, I would just enjoy your dog's new maturity and not worry too much about it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like she is finally turning into that perfect adult golden.

One of mine is a huge lap dog, but before he was 10 months old, was just too busy to cuddle.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I got Angel about 3 months after my avatar golden Sandy was hit by a car at 14.5 years old and died. Moose was very lonely and on an impulse I rescued this cute 5.5 month old puppy from a shelter. She was a handful and didn't listen, didn't calm down and had a defiant streak. After about 2 months I decided that I was going to have to spend some totally alone time with her, on her level. It took me finally breaking down my walls (grief over Sandy) and bonding with her. She is not the perfect 5 y.o. now because she will still bolt when she is not on leash, but she is now my cuddle bunny and has blended in so well. I think yours now feels part of the family and that what she wanted. Goldens never do too well when they are separated from their peeps.... Enjoy the time
beth, moose and angel


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If you left her at the breeder for a couple of weeks, then came to pick her up and took her home, she may just be feeling really happy and grateful that she wasn't abandoned there. She may have thought you weren't coming back. Now that she is home, she feels more loving because she wants to be sure you don't leave her someplace else. 

I read a training book once that said that when the author's dog misbehaves badly, she shuns the dog completely for a few days. No talk, no touch, no affection. When contact resumes, the dog is totally obedient. I couldn't do that, but I can see where it might be effective for some dogs.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Could it be possible that moving the kennel upstairs has made her feel more involved? 

I agree: enjoy your cuddly golden.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

As long as she's eating/sleeping/eliminating normally, I wouldn't be concerned. It sounds like she's growing up.


----------



## Katie'sMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the replies! I think you're all right, she is eating, drinking, eliminating just fine, so I think most of her improvement comes from being nearer to us and in a more positive environment. Thanks again!! We will thoroughly enjoy or new, grown up cuddle bug!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I remember when our Jake was little and we thought he was the puppy nightmare. When he turned 1 it seemed all of a sudden he was quiet, loved snuggling instead of biting. I thought he was sick too. I worried and worried but he had just started to grow up and feel like a member of the family.


----------

